# Moth ID



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what kind of moth this is? I found him at a gas station here in Lake County, Florida. He's gettin' pinned later!


----------



## philthelizard (Sep 24, 2006)

I believe that is an Arctiidae (Tiger moth), specifically _Hypercompe_ _scribonia_.

Here is a link to bug guide: 
http://bugguide.net/node/view/493/bgpage

That is a really nice pic too. I am totally jealous. Florida has tons of cool bugs.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

that is definitely an Arctiidae, however I am not 100 %sure about the species. I don't have keys to species for that group, and trying to key it through that picture would be difficult. Philthelizard, I think you might be right about it being the Great Leopard Moth. Great find. Be careful with pinning it. I hope you have experience as that would make a wonderful addition to a collection!!

James


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

You guys are both wrong. That is a Hungarian Death Moth, the most venomous invertebrate in the world. Even touching a Hungarian Death Moth will result in fatality within 48 hours; a bite is fatal within 20ms.


----------



## philthelizard (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey thanks Peter. Frogtofall, you really need to watch out for those siphoning mouthparts. I guess they can be pretty dangerous, or at least they are in Hungary. :wink: 

phil


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

OneTwentySix said:


> You guys are both wrong. That is a Hungarian Death Moth, the most venomous invertebrate in the world. Even touching a Hungarian Death Moth will result in fatality within 48 hours; a bite is fatal within 20ms.


BWUAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAA!!!! :lol: :lol: 

Thats hilarious. I almost threw up laughing so hard b/c I have a full stomach! Haha!!

I've got some experience pinning bugs. I did a few larger butterflies and they turned out decent.

Thanks for the clue in on the ID guys.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

:lol: and there was you worried about that little worm you found last year :lol:


----------

